# 4 Dice Beverage



## MagE (Jun 18, 2007)

I have a bottle that I have been searching to find out some information 
 about.  I checked ebay, google, antique bottles.com, ask digger questions 
 and I am still struggling.  I can't even find anything on the company.
 If someone could just tell me "where" to look or how to find it, I will do 
 the work I just don't know enough about this and bottles to get started.
 This is what I have:
 8 1/2" in tall
 11 FL OZS
 clear soda bottle
 Crown top (I think)
 has ridges where it goes from the neck
 painted on front:  circle with 4 dice
              under that:    beverage
 stamped on the bottom:  Fordyce Bottling Co.
                                              Fordyce ARK
                                                 G2510
                                                       49

 Can anyone point me in the right direction???
 Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Kburson (Oct 29, 2020)

I have one but its embossed not painted and a different style. I can find a couple images but not a price. Sorry wish i could help


----------

